# Разное > Толкучка >  Ранние модели КР 80-е годы:  и другие модели

## Intruder

МиГ-15        1;72  - 500 
МиГ-15УТИ   1;72  - 550 
Су-25К         1;72  - 600 без коробки 
Ла-7            1;72  - 500 
[/ATTACH]
Smer 1;72 И-153 Чайка   650 
Academy 1:72 MiG-27      700 
1:72 F-5E                       450 пластик и инструкция 
NOVO 1:72 SB-2              300 только пластик [/b] 


Истребитель P-51D Mustang 1:72 Академия              800 
F-117 1:72 Академия                                           990

----------

